# Salad dressing basics



## FabulousFoodie (Jul 26, 2013)

To my embarrassment, I have never dared make a salad dressing. One attempt a few months back left me with a very vinegar-y salad which was nearly inedible 

Does anyone have any simple recipes or tips?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2013)

Salad dressings often include a fat and an acidic ingredient.  The fat can be vegetable oils, bacon fat, etc.  The acidic ingredient can be any vinegar, citrus juices, or wine.  For emulsified dressings, mustard and an egg yolk help the emulsion stay together.

For a typical oil and vinegar based dressing, the ratio is usually 3 parts oil to one part vinegar.  This can be modified to suit your taste.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 26, 2013)

FabulousFoodie said:


> To my embarrassment, I have never dared make a salad dressing. One attempt a few months back left me with a very vinegar-y salad which was nearly inedible
> 
> Does anyone have any simple recipes or tips?


Welcome to DC.

Are you more interested in vinaigrette type dressing or creamy dressing.

Did you use white vinegar? There are "softer tasting" vinegars, like apple cider vinegar or balsamic vinegar. BTW, I always taste my dressing by dripping some on the back of my hand and licking. Then I can add some more of this or that. I find that vinaigrettes that are made with wine vinegar will taste a bit more acidic once they are on the salad. With apple cider vinegar, I find it's the opposite. They have less zing on the salad than on my hand.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 26, 2013)

Try this, from our own Kadesma:

Orange Honey Dressing
Whisk together 2 Tab. evoo,1 tea. honey,2 Tab. fresh OJ salt and pepper. This is great on mesclun with some watercress,red onion, and black olives plus a few sprigs of either parsley or cilantro.
enjoy but serve immediately.
kades
Another good dressing is lemon cream dressing3 tab. evoo
1 Tab. fresh lemon juice and 1/2 tea. of the zest,1 Tab. heavy cream to take the edge off the lemon. add salt and pepper and enjoy over tender lettuce leaves.
kades


----------



## merstar (Jul 26, 2013)

This is my favorite vinaigrette  - it's from David Lebovitz:
How to Make French Vinaigrette | David Lebovitz


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2013)

merstar said:


> This is my favorite vinaigrette  - it's from David Lebovitz:
> How to Make French Vinaigrette | David Lebovitz



I like the look of this one, thanks Merstar


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2013)

Welcome to DC FabulousFoodie


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree with the basic 3 parts oil 1 part acid then add what you like from items you have on hand until you come up with your own house dressing.

I usually go with 3 parts olive oil,1+part red wine vinegar, a plop of grainy mustard, a crushed garlic clove, salt and freshly ground pepper.

Don't be afraid to experiment it's just a salad!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 26, 2013)

What Andy said.

Memorize that and you'll be perfect


----------



## taxlady (Jul 26, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Salad dressings often include a fat and an acidic ingredient.  The fat can be vegetable oils, bacon fat, etc.  The acidic ingredient can be any vinegar, citrus juices, or wine.  For emulsified dressings, mustard and an egg yolk help the emulsion stay together.
> 
> For a typical oil and vinegar based dressing, the ratio is usually 3 parts oil to one part vinegar.  This can be modified to suit your taste.


I just saw this post. Excellent description Andy.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 26, 2013)

I usually just put a blop of smooth Dijon, some salt (or sometimes anchovy), freshly ground pepper. I whisk that with some apple cider vinegar. I might add some herbs and/or garlic smashed to a puree. Then I slowly whisk in EVOO until it looks like it won't hold more. Then I taste and adjust.

I have a friend who says you don't need to be fancy and whisk in the EVOO - you can just put everything in a jar and shake it, but I find it makes a much better emulsion if I whisk in the EVOO. If I have some leftover, it separates, but shaking it at that point makes it back into an emulsion.

I think I will try using shallots next time.


----------



## merstar (Jul 26, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> I like the look of this one, thanks Merstar



My pleasure, Kylie!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I usually just put a blop of smooth Dijon, some salt (or sometimes anchovy), freshly ground pepper. I whisk that with some apple cider vinegar. I might add some herbs and/or garlic smashed to a puree. Then I slowly whisk in EVOO until it looks like it won't hold more. Then I taste and adjust.



That sounds nice too Taxy...some lovely ideas and recipes


----------



## taxlady (Jul 26, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> That sounds nice too Taxy...some lovely ideas and recipes


That's just a basic vinaigrette. It's quick and easy and you can change it up. I make it a lot. (I have never bought bottled dressing, this is just too easy and fresh.) You can even crumble some blue cheese and whisk it in until it dissolves.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 26, 2013)

I almost always make my own dressings. I like to replace most of the oil with ingredients like olive juice,mandarin orange juice,bean juice. depends on what your using in the salad. Takes some fat out and combines the flavors. Just keep playing around and dip some lettuce before dressing the whole thing.


Also make your own croutons. Crazy different good than you can buy.

If your not that confident, try making your own dressings from classic recipes. They are ten times better than bottled. Try a real green goddess or catalina or homemade gorganzola. You will never go back.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 27, 2013)

taxlady said:


> ...There are "softer tasting" vinegars, like apple cider vinegar or balsamic vinegar....



Have you ever tried white balsamic vinegar?  I think it' a nice, smooth, mellow choice if you want something a bit different from a cider or white wine one.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 27, 2013)

Welcome Foodie!  Sara Moulton's once-a-week vinaigrette is the best basic dressing I have found.  From there you can add fresh ingredients like minced onion, garlic or shallots, plus spices or herbs to taste.  I'm partial to a bit of shallot and tarragon - just use it as is or add a bit of extras to make it partner with the meal that night.  

Once-A-Week Vinaigrette - Sara's Secrets


----------



## Zereh (Jul 27, 2013)

One of my favorites:

1 T stone ground or dijon mustard
1 T honey
3 T balsamic or sherry vinegar
A healthy crank of pepper from the grinder


----------



## taxlady (Jul 27, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Have you ever tried white balsamic vinegar?  I think it' a nice, smooth, mellow choice if you want something a bit different from a cider or white wine one.


No, I haven't tried it yet. But, I tried balsamic in a vinaigrette once and wasn't favourably impressed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 27, 2013)

The white variety is far milder, but still very flavorful.  Unless you find a nice deal it can be pricey.  The first time I bought it specifically for a recipe the 6.5 oz bottle was over $8.   That was before Himself was laid off.   Now I get a perfectly decent 12 oz one at Trader Joe's for around, maybe $3.50?  Don't notice a big difference in flavor, but oh the price!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 27, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> The white variety is far milder, but still very flavorful.  Unless you find a nice deal it can be pricey.  The first time I bought it specifically for a recipe the 6.5 oz bottle was over $8.   That was before Himself was laid off.   Now I get a perfectly decent 12 oz one at Trader Joe's for around, maybe $3.50?  Don't notice a big difference in flavor, but oh the price!


Even milder? The main problem with the balsamic in the vinaigrette was that it didn't have enough oomph. And no Trader Joe's in Canada, yet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 27, 2013)

Maybe milder wasn't the right word, since neither balsamic has a "bite" to me taxy.  Maybe smoother?  Not as strong?  Less flavorful?  Maybe I have a different balsamic vinegar than you do?  I use a cheaper version because, well, I'm cheap!


----------

